# this needs to be changed



## hacksn5s4 (Apr 21, 2016)

*THE CENTRAL HUB FOR ALL YOUR 3DS HOMEBREW NEEDS!
IMPORTANT: IT IS NOT POSSIBLE TO INSTALL (MOST) CIA FILES ABOVE SYSTEM MENU VERSION 9.2! THAT ALSO INCLUDES ALL NINJHAX2/TUBEHAX/IRONHAX USERS.
THERE IS A LIST OF 3DS HOMEBREW IN THE WIKI. PLEASE HELP MAINTAIN IT.*

if you have a9lh you can update your system to lasted firmware and still install cias on it


----------



## SANNIC789 (Apr 21, 2016)

" TUBEHAX USERS."


----------



## TheDuckMan64 (Apr 21, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> *THE CENTRAL HUB FOR ALL YOUR 3DS HOMEBREW NEEDS!*
> *IMPORTANT: IT IS NOT POSSIBLE TO INSTALL (MOST) CIA FILES ABOVE SYSTEM MENU VERSION 9.2! THAT ALSO INCLUDES ALL NINJHAX2/TUBEHAX/IRONHAX USERS.*
> *THERE IS A LIST OF 3DS HOMEBREW IN THE WIKI. PLEASE HELP MAINTAIN IT.*
> 
> if you have a9lh you can update your system to lasted firmware and still install cias on it


This message is for all new users who don't have a clue what an emunand/rednand is. It should stay exactly how it is, except for maybe adding a message at the bottom saying that you can downgrade to install cias.


----------



## axemurderer (Apr 21, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> *THE CENTRAL HUB FOR ALL YOUR 3DS HOMEBREW NEEDS!*
> *IMPORTANT: IT IS NOT POSSIBLE TO INSTALL (MOST) CIA FILES ABOVE SYSTEM MENU VERSION 9.2! THAT ALSO INCLUDES ALL NINJHAX2/TUBEHAX/IRONHAX USERS.*
> *THERE IS A LIST OF 3DS HOMEBREW IN THE WIKI. PLEASE HELP MAINTAIN IT.*
> 
> if you have a9lh you can update your system to lasted firmware and still install cias on it



you know this is the Homebrew section, right? you're talking about a cfw and it has absolutely no relevance here.


----------



## TheDuckMan64 (Apr 21, 2016)

axemurderer said:


> you know this is the Homebrew section, right? you're talking about a cfw and it has absolutely no relevance here.


Check OP's post. My post would have absolutely no relevance if it didn't talk about cfw's


----------



## migles (Apr 21, 2016)

> Before creating a thread in this section, please note the following information:
> 
> There is currently no way to install (non-legit) CIA files and use CFW on System Menu versions above 9.2. Please do not ask how to install CIAs or when you will be able to do it.
> Please use the search function of the site and Google to make sure your question has not already been asked!


this appears when creating a thread, it is also outdated.

AND THIS THREAD SHOULD BE IN THIS SECTION
https://gbatemp.net/forums/site-discussions-suggestions.3/


----------



## raulpica (Apr 21, 2016)

migles said:


> this appears when creating a thread, it is also outdated.
> 
> AND THIS THREAD SHOULD BE IN THIS SECTION
> https://gbatemp.net/forums/site-discussions-suggestions.3/


Okay, I'll take care of this - care to give me a quick update on what's possible with the latest 3DS' CFWs so that I can amend the warning text?

I'm reading up a lot lately trying to catch up with the 3DS hax scene, but it'll still take me a while before I fully grasp everything that is going on.

Cheers!


----------



## TheDuckMan64 (Apr 21, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Okay, I'll take care of this - care to give me a quick update on what's possible with the latest 3DS' CFWs so that I can amend the warning text?
> 
> I'm reading up a lot lately trying to catch up with the 3DS hax scene, but it'll still take me a while before I fully grasp everything that is going on.
> 
> Cheers!


This should be suffice 

It should read:


It is currently impossible to install (non-legit) CIA files or use CFW if your 3ds is above firmware 9.2! All firmwares (10.7 and below) can downgrade using the homebrew launcher though!
All emunands (CFW's if you will) can be updated to 10.7 without losing access and functionality! (Region-free, sig checks disabled etc)
A sysnand with arm9loaderhax can be updated to 10.7 freely without losing the hax! Just use the in-built "System Settings" app to update!
Please check the forums to check if your CFW support the latest update to your 3ds!
Please use our in-built search function and Google to double-check that your question hasn't already been answered!
Make sure to always check the forums to stay updated with the latest information and what's new in the 3ds scene!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 21, 2016)

that notice is just for noobs who normally come and straight away ask "can i install cia files on 10.7 HOW!?!?" hopefully someone who has read enough to install a9lh would know it doesn't apply to them


----------



## TheDuckMan64 (Apr 21, 2016)

TheDuckMan64 said:


> This message is for all new users who don't have a clue what an emunand/rednand is. It should stay exactly how it is, except for maybe adding a message at the bottom saying that you can downgrade to install cias.





gamesquest1 said:


> that notice is just for noobs who normally come and straight away ask "can i install cia files on 10.7 HOW!?!?" hopefully someone who has read enough to install a9lh would know it doesn't apply to them


Thanks for making sure everyone understands (coming from a well-known person such as yourself)


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 21, 2016)

yeah tbh the 3DS stuff evolves so rapidly at times that even when someone makes a totally up to date FAQ its usually out of date pretty quickly, i guess just mentioning that downgrading is possible upto 10.7 should be enough to cover the majority of spam threads although downgrading on 10.7 requires oot or cubic ninja, but the warning/advice bar is really just in my eyes a deterrent so it only really needs to be the facts as seen through the eyes of the general newbie user while the actual facts are a bit more grey in places.


----------



## daxtsu (Apr 21, 2016)

TheDuckMan64 said:


> This should be suffice
> 
> It should read:
> 
> ...



I'd probably condense it a little:

It is currently impossible to install (non-legit) CIA files or use CFW if your 3DS is above firmware 9.2! All firmwares (10.7 and below) can be downgraded.

All CFWs can be updated to 10.7 without problems.
Please check our forums and Google to get the latest up-to-date information on your CFW and get answers to any questions you might have before asking them.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 21, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> I'd probably condense it a little


Much better, n00bs are usually quite bad at reading long walls of text  Thanks to both of you!


----------



## daxtsu (Apr 21, 2016)

At the current time there's not much of a point in distinguishing between emuNAND (A9LH or no) and A9LH sysNAND in terms of it being safe to update, so that's why I condensed it into one CFW "bubble".


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 21, 2016)

yeah i would like to think anyone setting up a9lh would at least know what it is they are installing anyway, and seeing as that is one of the main selling points of a9lh they should probably already know what they can and can't do, i think bringing it up in the warning bit would probably just cause people to ask more questions before they even know what a9lh is (i.e how do i know if my 10.7 nand has a9lh enabled etc)


----------



## TheDuckMan64 (Apr 21, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> At the current time there's not much of a point in distinguishing between emuNAND (A9LH o r no) and A9LH sysNAND in terms of it being safe to update, so that's why I condensed it into one CFW "bubble".





gamesquest1 said:


> yeah i would like to think anyone setting up a9lh would at least know what it is they are installing anyway, and seeing as that is one of the main selling points of a9lh they should probably already know what they can and can't do, i think bringing it up in the warning bit would probably just cause people to ask more questions before they even know what a9lh is (i.e how do i know if my 10.7 nand has a9lh enabled etc)


Agreed. Sorry, I went a bit overboard with the warning message


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah i would like to think anyone setting up a9lh would at least know what it is they are installing anyway, and seeing as that is one of the main selling points of a9lh they should probably already know what they can and can't do, i think bringing it up in the warning bit would probably just cause people to ask more questions before they even know what a9lh is (i.e how do i know if my 10.7 nand has a9lh enabled etc)


Much like today's state exploit is tomorrow's PHD is the day after's skiddy script then I usually see the more exotic hacks rapidly become an item in the hacking checklist/steps for things. Doubly so in this case as it is not more theoretically useful than immediately practical, compared to say the early stages of the JTAG hack for the 360 where there was a several month delay between release and the first custom dashboards.
The 3ds scene does slowly seem to be pulling it together as well where it was largely directionless for a long time and that only accelerates things.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 21, 2016)

We should really put something up there about we're not able to install DS games as .cias since that's also a very common question.


----------



## TheDuckMan64 (Apr 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> We should really put something up there about we're not able to install DS games as .cias since that's also a very common question.


This is the smartest thing I've heard anyone say in a week. +1 to you, Bobcat


----------



## Trolling (Apr 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> We should really put something up there about we're not able to install DS games as .cias since that's also a very common question.


Everyones FAVORITE question  I doubt it will work, but it's worth a try.


----------

